# 28Krs .... Inquiring Minds Want To Know



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, all....

*IF* you were in the market for a 2008 28krs WITH upgraded (read...same as they've used since 2009) axles, tires, AND EZ-Flez window shades ....... how much would you be willing to pay (other than "as little as possible") ? WHY I'm asking this is for a different thread ...


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Uh-oh Puff!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Java Hounds said:


> Uh-oh Puff!


Not to worry ....remember that PUFF can NEVER die!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Java Hounds said:


> Uh-oh Puff!


Uh-oh....Puff go Poof!?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

At the right dealer you could get a new one for a little more than most folks would want for an 08 model.


----------

